# Pseudoephedrine Extraction



## ralralro (Jun 13, 2022)

Hi guys, i have some pills

ingredients : Pseudoephedrine hydrochloride 60mg, Triprolidine hydrochloride hydrate 2.5mg

I want to extract only pseudoephedrine, does anyone know how?


----------



## ASheSChem

*Extraction of pseudoephedrine from pharmaceutical (Sudafed) tablets.*

Pseudoephedrine was extracted from Sudafed tablets using ethanol, ethanol/methanol (90:10% vol/vol) and methylated spirits. The solvents were chosen with reference to the relevant clandestine literature. For each extraction, one Sudafed tablet was crushed using a mortar and pestle and placed in a beaker. The iron oxide coating was removed by repetitive washing with acetone (10 mL in total) until all of the red colour had disappeared. The acetone was removed by filtration and the residue was allowed to dry. The extracting solvent (15 mL) was added to the beaker, which was then covered with aluminum foil and the sample shaken using mechanical agitation for 15 min. The sample was left to settle for one hour at room temperature, and then filtered using gravity filtration. The solvent was evaporated, and the resultant solid collected.



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/methamphetamine-from-ephedrine-tablets.302/


----------



## ralralro

1. break pills
2. Wash with acetone
3. Put 90% ethanol/10% methanol?

Did i understand correctly?


----------



## G.Patton

ralralro said:


> 1. break pills
> 2. Wash with acetone
> 3. Put 90% ethanol/10% methanol?
> 
> Did i understand correctly?



ralralro


http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/ephedrine-extraction-from-pills-methods.2443/#post-8095


----------



## SpectreOfCommunism

It sounds like this extraction method may have been developed for exactly the pills you have:


Extraction Technique: Waterless A/B



Good luck


----------



## obwiju

Hello. I'm going to tell you how I do it, I've been doing it for several years. I'll tell quickly. Pills for sale in Spain stopcold or respidina. Make a fine powder. Prepare NaOH with water (it must have the minimum amount of water I usually pour until saturated and then add water while I renew until there is a bit of soda left in the phone) in a dry bottle (you can pour naoh in pearls, close the bottle and shake, so you make sure there is no water left). Throw away that naoh and add pills and little by little the soda that we have prepared, stir and add more until there is a paste (yellow color, avoid brown) then stir until everything is well mixed. Added toluene and stirred. I extract with HCL, ONLY HCL NOT ADDED ANY WATER. measure pH 3 times. In this way he used to get 90% of pseudo, it is true that in the last 9 months he only got 70 % and I don't really know why. I have tried multiple extractions and without a doubt this is the best. I hope I have provided something helpful.


----------

